# g20 swap into b13



## ef2ls (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't own a nissan but my friend does. Just recently the GA motor in his sentra locked up on him, due to the oil pump failing. He just purchased a motor from a G20. The only problem that he has is axles and wiring harness. Which axles should he use for the swap? He knows that he should use an se-r wirng harness but that is a rare commodity around this area. What can he do with the harness to make it work for his swap?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

ef2ls said:


> I don't own a nissan but my friend does. Just recently the GA motor in his sentra locked up on him, due to the oil pump failing. He just purchased a motor from a G20. The only problem that he has is axles and wiring harness. Which axles should he use for the swap? He knows that he should use an se-r wirng harness but that is a rare commodity around this area. What can he do with the harness to make it work for his swap?


The SR20DE will not bolt up to the GA16DE trans, so he will need the G20 (or SE-R) trans and axles. He will also need the ECU and wiring harness from the G20. I'm not 100% sure, but he may also need the SR20 cross member and motor mounts. There's probably more, but that's all I can think of off the top. 

It is better to buy a front clip when swapping a SR20DE for a GA16DE. 

Lew


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^^^ 

What Grandpa Lew said. (Just kidding, Lew. )

Go to http://www.mossyperformance.com and order an se-r harness from them.


The GA cross-member can be used to bolt in the SR. All you need is the SE-R mounts.


----------



## ef2ls (Jan 7, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> The SR20DE will not bolt up to the GA16DE trans, so he will need the G20 (or SE-R) trans and axles. He will also need the ECU and wiring harness from the G20. I'm not 100% sure, but he may also need the SR20 cross member and motor mounts. There's probably more, but that's all I can think of off the top.
> 
> It is better to buy a front clip when swapping a SR20DE for a GA16DE.
> 
> Lew


he does have the axles, tranny, ecu and wiring harness. the g20 axle are longer and the wiring harness from the g20 have 2 plugs that are different and won't plug up. i forgot to mention that he has the complete g20 swap and wants to put that in his car.


----------

